# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  The Calypso [Καλυψώ, Regent Jewel, Sun Fiesta, Ionian Harmony, Durr, Canguro Verde]

## Leo

Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Louis Cruises, εμφανίστηκε στο ais με προορισμό τη Σύρο για τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του, πρίν ξεκινήσει τις κριυαζίερες.

----------


## a.molos

Το καλοκαίρι στον Ισθμο.

THE CALYPSO.jpg

----------


## Leo

> Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Louis Cruises, εμφανίστηκε στο ais με προορισμό τη Σύρο για τον ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό του, πρίν ξεκινήσει τις κριυαζίερες.


Αναχώρησε σήμερα το πλοίο απο την Σύρο με κατεύθυνση την Κύπρο? Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα το δούμε μερικές φορές να περνά από τον ισθμό φέτος το καλοκαίρι.  Ανυπομονούμε .... να ανανεώσουμε την φωτογραφία του φίλου a.molos  :Very Happy: .

----------


## polykas

Η Φωτογραφία του a.molou αγαπητέ φίλε Leo ανανεώθηκε με νεώτερες φωτογραφίες.Προσωπικά τις αφιερώνω σε σένα και στον Cpt του Καλυψώ και βεβαίως σε όλα τα αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ.

Το πέρασμα του Καλυψώ από την Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.16-9-2008.

1-.jpg





1.jpg







1--.jpg










1---.jpg









1-----.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Όπως πάντα υπέροχος ο αξιαγάπητος φίλος polykas. Την κατάλληλη ώρα στο κατάλληλο σημείο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η Φωτογραφία του a.molou αγαπητέ φίλε Leo ανανεώθηκε με νεώτερες φωτογραφίες.Προσωπικά τις αφιερώνω σε σένα και στον Cpt του Καλυψώ και βεβαίως σε όλα τα αγαπητά μέλη του φόρουμ.
> 
> Το πέρασμα του Καλυψώ από την Διώρυγα της Κορίνθου.16-9-2008.


FANTASTIKES!!!!!

----------


## Leo

Γιώργο η επιλογή να πας για φωτογραφίες ήταν εξαιρετική. Μόνο εσυ ξέρεις να κάνεις αυτές τις ζωγραφιές. Ευχαριστούμε... είναι λιγο. Να είσαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## apari

Φώτο απο το λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου τον Ιούλιο.
Συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο έχει δέσει στην προβλήτα που βρίσκεται έξω απο το λιμάνι (στο πράσινο) και για την οποία πολύς λόγος έχει γινει περι ασφάλειας/κοστους/λειτουργικότητας. Πάντως μετα τον Αύγουστο δεν ξανάδεσε εκει λόγο υπερβολικών απαιτήσεων του λιμενικού ταμείου Ζακύνθου σύμφωνα με τον τοπικό τύπο.
DSC00249.jpg
DSC00250.jpg
DSC00251.jpg

Υ.Γ.
Ο νεώτερος επιβάτης του πλοίου τότε πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 65ετών  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Υ.Γ. 
> Ο νεώτερος επιβάτης του πλοίου τότε πρέπει να ήταν τουλάχιστον 65ετών


Στις κρουαζιέρες ,ανάλογα τα ταξίδια, την διάρκεια και την εποχή ,η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας . Μια τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα για παραδειγμα στο Μαϊάμι ,καλοκαίρι ,και με κάποιο βαπόρι της Carnival,θα δεις μόνο νέους σε ηλικία επιβάτες

----------


## Leo

Από την νυχτερινή έφοδο στον Ισθμό την Παρασκευή 19 Σεπτεμβίου είδαμε τις παρακάτω εικόνες που εξαιρετικά αφιερώνω στους φίλους polykas (για την τρέλα του με τις διαφωρετικές φωτογραφίσεις), Trakman (ως ανταπόδοση των όσων κάνει με πολύ κέφι και μεράκι για το φόρουμ), paroskayak (που γνώριζε ότι θα πήγαινα να φωτογραφίσω την Καλυψώ), Kalypso (για το συνονόματο της πλοίο που φωτογράφισα) και τέλος στον φίλο Καπετάν Δημήτρη του The Calypso.

Πριν την γέφυρα... 
(δεν είμαι ειδικός στην φωτογραφία και πολύ περισσότερο στη νυχτερινή λήψη, να είστε επιεικείς παρακλώ)
the_calypso01.jpg

the_calypso02.jpg

the_calyspo03.jpg

----------


## Leo

Δύο ακόμη για να κλείσει η ενότητα μετά την γέφυρα για όλoυς τους φίλους του nautilia.gr με τις ευχαριστίες μου για την όμορφη παρέα.

Μετά την γέφυρα...
Ήταν μια όμορφη εμεπιρία η νυχτερινή βόλτα στιν Ισθμό
the_calyspo04.jpg

the_calyspo05.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τι να πει κανείς για αυτά τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας, δεν υπάρχουν λόγια.

----------


## Leo

Τελευταία αποκλειστικά στον φίλο Captain Nionio που διαβάζω πως θέλει να εκφραστεί και δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει αντικείμενο στην Σούδα με το ένα καράβι. Ονειρέψου καλέ μου φίλε ότι είναι μέσα στο πλοίο και ταξιδεύεις.. :Very Happy: 

the_calyspo06.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Bραδυνές περιπλανήσεις στον Ισθό βλέποντας το the Kalypso να τον διασχίζει. Είναι πανέμορφη εμπειρία. Ευχαριστούμε Λεο για τις φωτό. Και το νυχτερινό ταξίδι με το Καλυψώ. :Wink:

----------


## polykas

Leo σε ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για την όμορφη νυκτερινή λήψη του Καλυψώ.Εγώ από την πλευρά μου θα σου αφιερώσω ορισμένες λεπτομέρειες του πλοίου από το πέρασμα του από τον Ισθμό.Να είσαι καλά .

5 (15).JPG




5 (18).JPG








5 (19).JPG











5 (20).JPG














5 (23).JPG

----------


## polykas

*Πειραιάς 20-9-2008.*

*Καλυψώ.*

1.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Η ομορφιά σε όλο το μεγαλείο της. :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μια τυχαία συνάντηση στο λιμάνι της Ιτέας. Ο Πρέβελης για τις ανάγκες της εκδήλωσης στο *Γαλαξείδι* και The Calypso που αναχωρεί για τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου.
prevelis_calypso.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η μετατροπή από ένα ταπεινό φέρι σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. 
Το άλλοτε φέρι IONIAN HARMONY του Στρίντζη βρέθηκε στα χέρια του Λελάκη το 1993 και μετασκευάστηκε ως REGENT JEWEL στην Αυλίδα. Ήταν η εποχή που ο Λελάκης αγόραζε το ένα πλοίο μετά το άλλο ενώ έκανε και διάφορες μπερδεμένες ανταλλαγές καραβιών. 

Το πλοίο δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ ως REGENT JEWEL αλλά παραδώθηκε ως ΚΑΛΥΨΩ. Στην φωτογραφία διατηρή ακόμη την γέφυρα και το φουγάρο του στην αρχική τους μορφή.

jewel 1.jpg
Φωτογραφία του Ιταλού καραβολάτρη Antonio Scrimali από το βιβλίο _Liners & Cruise Ships_ του Anthony Cook.

----------


## xara

> Τελευταία αποκλειστικά στον φίλο Captain Nionio που διαβάζω πως θέλει να εκφραστεί και δεν μπορεί γιατί δεν έχει αντικείμενο στην Σούδα με το ένα καράβι. Ονειρέψου καλέ μου φίλε ότι είναι μέσα στο πλοίο και ταξιδεύεις..
> 
> the_calyspo06.jpg


Απλά *ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!*

----------


## a.molos

Ποιος θα περίμενε τέτοια μεταμόρφωση απο την μετασκευή ενός κλασσικού f/b σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Στην φωτό απο την εποχή της ΣΤΡΙΝΤΖΗΣ lines, ως ΙΟΝΙΑΝ HARMONY.
IONIAN HARMONY.jpg

----------


## starce

Superb pictures:The Calypso is the ex REGENT JEWEL  ex SUN FIESTA  ex IONIAN HARMONY  ex DURR  ex CANGURO VERDE.
Linee Canguro was the first italian private ferry company.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες το βλέπω αραγμένο στο Λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης και μου έκανε εντύπωση.. Συνήθως καθόταν για μία μέρα και έφευγε.. 
Αλλά αυτό είναι εδώ αραγμένο από την περασμένη Τρίτη ή Τετάρτη αν δεν κάνω λάθος..

----------


## mike_rodos

Πρώτη άφιξη για φέτος για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο THE CALYPSO, πλαγιοδετιμένο στην Ακαντιά, δίπλα στο καρνάγιο. Εδώ να πούμε πως για πρώτη φορά φέτος δένουν κρουαζιερόπλοια στην Ακαντιά.


DSCN1250.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Πρώτη άφιξη για φέτος για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο THE CALYPSO, πλαγιοδετιμένο στην Ακαντιά, δίπλα στο καρνάγιο. Εδώ να πούμε πως για πρώτη φορά φέτος δένουν κρουαζιερόπλοια στην Ακαντιά.
> 
> 
> DSCN1250.jpg


Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Mike για το ρεπορτάζ να είσαι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Μιχαλη οπως παντα αψογος!!!!Αντε ζητα να πραγματοποιηθει και κανα ταξιδι του Nautilia προς το νησι σου...........Έχουν προταθει πολλα αλλα δεν χανεις και τιποτα!!Πολλοι φιλοι μας εχουν ζητησει να μας φιλοξενησουν στον ομορφο τοπο τους.Για να δουμε..............

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Calypso*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

PHOTO068.jpg

----------


## Leo

¶ψογη και κουκλίτσα η Καλυψώ, ο χρόνος δεν περνά από πάνω της...

----------


## stratoscy

Ωραίο βαπόρι.

----------


## AegeanIslands

Καλοδιατηρημενο το βαπορακι.
Την παλαμιση της μουραβιας λιγο ,μια ιδεα ψηλοτερα θελει να μην μαλουπιαζει το σημειο κοντα στην ισαλο...

----------


## mastrokostas

Μπράβο στην εταιρία που το έχει κούκλα !




> Την *παλαμιση της μουραβιας* λιγο ,μια ιδεα ψηλοτερα θελει να μην μαλουπιαζει το σημειο κοντα στην ισαλο...


Φίλε Aegean ,αυτός είναι νησιώτικος – ψαράδικος όρος .Μου θύμησες πολλά !Να ‘σαι καλά ! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη μια φωτογραφία για την Καλυψώ, απο την βεράντα του σπιτιού μου στον συγχωριανό καπετάνιο του πλοίου Capt. Δημήτρη Βακόνδιο (συμμαθητή του Capt. Γιάννη Νοταράκη του The Aegean Pearl)....* Καλά ταξίδια να έχετε και δυο*. Στο ταξίδι από Θεσσαλονική για ¶γιο Νικόλαο (Κρήτης) την 10/08/09 ώρα 18:00.

PICT7022.jpg

----------


## Leo

Χθες το δειλινό κατά τη έξοδο του από τον Ισθμό της Κορίνθου, Ποδσειδωνία, στον Κορινθιακό με κατεύθυνση το Κατάκωλο.

Στον Καπετάν Δημήτρη, το πλήρωμα του και σε όλους του κρουαζιεράδες.

P1230766.jpg

----------


## douzoune

H Καλυψώ στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης, 28-9-2009
Αφιερωμένες στους Leo, Mastrokostas, T.S.S Apollon 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59974
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59975

----------


## Nikos_V

22-09-09 εν πλω λιγο εξω απο το ασπρονησι της Συρου.

P9220029_resize.JPG

----------


## Leo

Ο καπετάν Δημήτρης πέρασε να μοιρίσει Βάρη  :Very Happy: !!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

Για το cpt Leo και mastrokostas :Wink: 
DSC00384.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σαι καλά !Βλέπω είναι και φρέσκια σημερινή !

----------


## nkr

Ωραιες φωτο παιδια μπραβο. :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Συνέχεια αυτής της φωτο από τη μετασκευή του πλοίου έρχεται και η παρακάτω, με το νέο σχέδιο του πλοίου να είναι πιο ορατό.
Και πάλι δια χειρώς Antonio Scrimali.

regent jewel convers.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

ΑΥτό το όμορφο πλοίο πρόκειται να αντικαταστήσει το THE EMERALD εδώ στη λεμεσό.

http://www.louiscruises.com/vesselsspecs.html?SHP=CA

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Calypso*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
SHIP1_3012.jpg
_Για τους φιλους douzoune και stratoscy_

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ φίλε T.S.S APOLLON για την φώτο.Πάρα πολύ ωραία.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να είναι τον καιρό που εντάχθηκε στο στόλο της Λούης, η φωτογραφία?

----------


## cyprus4ever

Και με λίγη φαντασία... να πως θα φαίνεται με τα νεα χρώματα της Louis!  :Wink: 

original φωτογραφία από το shipspotting.com

----------


## stratoscy

> Και με λίγη φαντασία... να πως θα φαίνεται με τα νεα χρώματα της Louis! 
> 
> original φωτογραφία από το shipspotting.com


Ωραίοςςς!!!!Έχεις φαντασία φίλε μου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μια φωτογραφία του The Calypso στο Ρέθυμνο, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ναυλωμένο... Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι !

DSC00657.jpg

----------


## quicksilver

καλησπερα ξερουμε το δρομολογιο του για φετος??θα παιξει ελλαδα η θα παρει και την αιγυπτο με λιβανο και ισραηλ???αν ξερουμε???

----------


## AegeanIslands

3-4 ημερο απο Πειραια σκουπα οτι μενει απο _AQUAMARINE_...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πήγα σήμερα μια βόλτα κι απ'ότι είδα στο καράβι επικρατεί αναβρασμός. Η τσιμινιέρα έχει σχεδόν βαφτεί μπλέ, ενώ τα σωστικά του πλοίου είναι κάτω για συντήρηση μάλλον. Για πότε με το καλό ξεκινάει φέτος;

----------


## lostromos

Όπως ξερετε, το Aegean Pearl πουλήθηκε και παραδίδεται στο νέο ιδιοκτήτη του στις 23/6. Από τότε, στις προγραμματισμένες κρουαζιέρες του, το αντικαθιστά το The Calypso...

----------


## polykas

_Eτοιμάζεται για την όμορφη Σύρο..._

----------


## Henry Casciaro

To all you Calypso fans and as a prelude to her imminent drydocking in Syros early tomorrow morning, here is an interesting selection of pages from a Regency brochure published in 1993 by Lelakis subsidiary Starlite Holidays advertising the itineraries for the newly converted Regent Moon !

As it happens these cruises never took place but its interesting to see the artists impression and compare her with her eventual looks. The deck plan is especially interesting as it was probably modelled on the original conversion from ferry to cruise ship.

There are similarities though with the present day deck plan on most decks even though the dining room was one deck lower and seems much larger. Its incredible how alike she looks both externally and internally to the Regent Rainbow (later The Emerald) but then they both had the same pedigree ! ......Lelakis owned, converted at Avlis etc. etc.

Can't wait to see some new photos of her in the new Louis colours. I believe her funnel has already been painted blue before her arrival in Syros.

Henry.

scan0568.jpg

scan0569.jpg

scan0570.jpg

scan0571.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Hello Henry and thank you for your mv calypso brochures in Lelakis era.If you wish to see photos with her new louis funnel colours you can see some at www.louiscruises.com

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Hello Henry and thank you for your mv calypso brochures in Lelakis era.If you wish to see photos with her new louis funnel colours you can see some at www.louiscruises.com


Thanks for your reply. I have already seen the pictures on the Louis website but they are not real photos and the retouched funnel colours are not very good. I meant actual photographs of the ship docked at Limassol or now in Syros when she is refitting. Am sure someone will take some photos and post them on this thread soon.

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Something I spotted on Henry's brochure, the picture marked Santorini is actually taken at Mykonos and depicts a typical Mykonos street.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και μία με την αρχική του μορφή σαν CANGURO VERDE, αδελφό του CANGURO BRUNO του μετέπειτα δικού μας ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ (το δεύτερο) και ΛΕΡΟΣ που κάηκε πρόωρα.


πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Και μία με την αρχική του μορφή σαν CANGURO VERDE, αδελφό του CANGURO BRUNO του μετέπειτα δικού μας ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ (το δεύτερο) και ΛΕΡΟΣ που κάηκε πρόωρα.
> 
> 
> πηγή Navi&Armatori


QAM well spotted. I also saw this photo of Canguro Verde on Navi E Armatori this morning. I think she was in fact a very good looking ferry!

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA;353328]Και μία με την αρχική του μορφή σαν CANGURO VERDE, αδελφό του CANGURO BRUNO του μετέπειτα δικού μας ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ (το δεύτερο) και ΛΕΡΟΣ που κάηκε πρόωρα.

Here are some photos I took of Calypso in September 2009 whilst on a cruise on the Sapphire when we were docked in Rhodes. I really am looking forward to seeing some new shots of her as soon as she leaves drydock in Syros this evening or tomorrow. She is arriving in Piraeus early on Thursday morning in preparation to take over from Aegean Pearl. She is due to make her first 4 day sailing out of Piraeus on Monday 21st June.

This is a ship that most people shiplovers consider ugly and ferry-like (ok she was a ferry!). I disagree there is something special about this vessel and I find that from some angles she actually looks very handsome and streamlined.

Anyway I wish her well in her new role for Louis on the 3/4 day cruises from Piraeus and I hope to cruise on her in September....before another classic disappears!

Enjoy, Henry.

IMGP0060.jpg

IMGP0063.jpg

IMGP0078.jpg

IMGP0086.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στον Ν.Μ.Δ _ _χθές..._

polykas980988-0909.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Polykas, great atmospheric picture thanks so much. Looking forward to seeing a day shot of her in her new funnel colours.

Great stuff!
Henry.

----------


## mike_rodos

*To* *Τhe Calypso σήμερα προσέγγισε την Ρόδο, μία φωτογραφία από την σημερινή του παραμονή στο νησί μας... Ήταν ευκαιρία και για το πλήρωμα για ένα φρεακαρισματάκι στα χρώματα του...*

DSCN9240.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=mike_rodos;360771]*To* *Τhe Calypso σήμερα προσέγγισε την Ρόδο, μία φωτογραφία από την σημερινή του παραμονή στο νησί μας... Ήταν ευκαιρία και για το πλήρωμα για ένα φρεακαρισματάκι στα χρώματα του...*

Mike, fantastic picture of this handsome ship at Rhodes. Thank you so much for giving us the first good photo of her in her new colours

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Observation76

Πιστεύω πως είναι υπερβολή  ένα  σκαρί 137 μέτρων επι 18 πλάτος να έχει 8 deck. Και το ασχημαίνει τόσο ύψος καθώς γίνεται μπαουλέ, και δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο θα έχει χάσει την επαναφορά του στο μπατάρισμα του. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## AegeanIslands

[QUOTE=Henry Casciaro;361559]


> *To* *Τhe Calypso σήμερα προσέγγισε την Ρόδο, μία φωτογραφία από την σημερινή του παραμονή στο νησί μας... Ήταν ευκαιρία και για το πλήρωμα για ένα φρεακαρισματάκι στα χρώματα του...*
> 
> Mike, fantastic picture of this handsome ship at Rhodes. Thank you so much for giving us the first good photo of her in her new colours
> 
> Cheers
> Henry.


 The Picture is nice indeed but please dont call this vessel handsome,i thought you had better taste :mrgreen:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=AegeanIslands;363659]


> The Picture is nice indeed but please dont call this vessel handsome,i thought you had better taste :mrgreen:


Thanks Zacharias_ !!_
_There is saying in Spanish which goes something like :_

_" Nothing is written in the book of taste........or words to that effect._
I am sure there is something similar in Greek.

As I said before in this thread I know most of you will find this vessel square, ferry-like and even ugly but am sorry to disappoint you ...........I like her !!

Cheers
Henry  :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are two postcards of her in her days under Regency when chartered to Transocean of Germany and later under the Louis flag.

The brochure is from 2000 when Louis had just acquired her and advertises short cruises from Limassol to Egypt (Israel cruises were not operating at the time due to the political situation) 

It is a very colourful flyer and makes her look quite attractive.

Henry.

scan0582.jpg

scan0583.jpg

scan0584.jpg

scan0585.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

If you look closely at the second postcard (Louis) the two photos on the left hand side were taken aboard Princesa Victoria (I recognise the carpeting and old style chairs!) which was the most beautiful ship Louis has ever owned, together with Ausonia of course!

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Aναχώρηση του The Calypso απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλειου!!!
Departure of The Calypso from Heraklion-Crete port!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95768

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95770

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95771

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95772

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πολύ όμορφες φίλε artmios! Σε ευχαριστούμε!
Όταν τις κοιτάς όμως δεν μπορείς να μην προσέξεις ότι κάτι του λείπει, μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που ίσως να το έκανε πιο ...κομψό!
Με την άδειά σου φίλε πρόσθεσα μια μπλε γραμμή στο μέσο του πλοίου. Πιστεύω θα ήταν καλύτερο με τη μικρή αυτή λεπτομέρεια!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=artmios sintihakis;364015]Aναχώρηση του The Calypso απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλειου!!!
Departure of The Calypso from Heraklion-Crete port!!

Thank you Artmios for these great photos of Calypso sailing from the port of Heraklion. She really looks splendid against the blues of the Cretan sea and sky!

Henry. :Very Happy:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Πολύ όμορφες φίλε artmios! Σε ευχαριστούμε!
> Όταν τις κοιτάς όμως δεν μπορείς να μην προσέξεις ότι κάτι του λείπει, μια μικρή λεπτομέρεια που ίσως να το έκανε πιο ...κομψό!
> Με την άδειά σου φίλε πρόσθεσα μια μπλε γραμμή στο μέσο του πλοίου. Πιστεύω θα ήταν καλύτερο με τη μικρή αυτή λεπτομέρεια!


You are right of course! If you look at photos of her earlier on in the thread when she had the sheer line, she looked much better as the line breaks up the white wall of superstructure and makes her more streamlined. Also we are looking at her "bad side" if you see what I mean as the other side of her hull has an extra row of windows.

Anyway she still looks great in these photos

All the best 
Henry.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου φίλε μου cyprus4ever......Τό πλοίο έχει δεχθεί πολύ κακιά μετασκευή,έχοντας σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην με συγκινεί καθόλου σαν πλοίο κ να το περνάω αδιάφορα!!!
Αλλά ότι κ να κάνει πλέον...και χρωματιστό να το βάψεις,πλέον με αυτό το  ''χτίσιμο'' δεν αλλάζει καθόλου!Εκτός του ότι είναι υπερβολικά στενό...είναι ψιλό κ άχαροοο...Αυτή είναι η δικιά μου γνώμη για το πλοίο....και απορώ όντως για πιό λόγο πούλησε ο όμιλος μία από τις καλύτερες μονάδες του,σαν κ αυτό του The Aegean Pearl κ κράτησε αυτό..Δεν νομίζω να πρόσφέρει σαν πλοίο περισσότερα σε σχέση με το με την αγαπημένη ''Περλα''...
Να μου πείς πωλήθηκε σε πολύ καλύτερη τιμή,άλλα με τα σημερινά δεδομένα, δεν μπορείς να ανταγωνιστής με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο,διότι όπως όλοι ξέρουμε,το προίόν πουλάει κατά μεγάλο ποσοστό..Αυτό πιστέυω εγωωω...Αλλά για να το κράτησαν πολλά θα είναι στην μέση!

----------


## quicksilver

:-|distixovs kai ayto paei gia poylhma,perasame pentaetia kai apo oti legetai ua poylhthei kai tha allajei shmaia,paei h ellhnikh ....sto septebri ua to skotvsoyn....exei ginei poly kalh doyleia pantvs kai einai omorfo arketa gia ayto pou einai...1994 kataskeyhs afoy tropopoihthike tote....

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαποράκι είναι κούκλα μέσα,  σε κομοδεσιο και μηχανοστάσιο !

----------


## lostromos

Παρασκευή 16/7/10 στου Κανέλου, μια κατάπλωρα.

----------


## mike_rodos

*Aναχώρηση του The Calypso από την Ρόδο... THE CALYPSO, 8/9/10.* 

DSCN9072.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Mike the light reflections on her superstructure make her look more sleek and streamlined,. it really is an unusually beautiful photo of her!

Thanks again, Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are some further shots of her in Kusadasi and Santorini which I took whilst on a 3 day cruise on her. At Santorini the Captain berthed her perfectly into the smallest anchorage right beside the small port with her bow tied to the drum buoy and her stern nudging against the cliff. She looked absolutely spectacular!

Henry.

calypso cruise 068.jpg

calypso cruise 130.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Great photos!!! Henry Thank you very much!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Here are some further shots of her in Kusadasi and Santorini which I took whilst on a 3 day cruise on her. At Santorini the Captain berthed her perfectly into the smallest anchorage right beside the small port with her bow tied to the drum buoy and her stern nudging against the cliff. She looked absolutely spectacular!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> calypso cruise 068.jpg
> 
> calypso cruise 130.jpg


Henry,
 Your shots are amazing, thanks for sharing with us!
An admirer... :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry,
> Your shots are amazing, thanks for sharing with us!
> An admirer...


Zacharias Hi there ! I knew you would end up liking the Calypso.......Ha Ha !!

Good to hear from you
Henry :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Ηenry, the shot at Santorini is spectacular! Like she is floating in the air in front of the cliff.
Many thanks!

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα στου Κανέλλου, σκέφτηκα μήπως βάζει μπαλόνια για την ντάνα κι αυτό? Ασ το τραβήξω μια φωτογραφία. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει επειδή ένας φίλος το λέει ασχημόπαπο, νομίζω ότι αυτή η πόζα δεν το δείχνει και τόσο πιααααα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Αυτό που το κάνει ξεχωιστό για μένα είναι ότι παραμένει "πιπίνι" χωρίς τρεξίματα κλπ.... αστράφτει.

DSCN5507calypso.jpg

Ειδικά για τους Mastrokostas και AegeanIslands δια χειρός δικής μου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_The Calypso...Πειραιας 16-10-2010_
DSCN7447.jpg

DSCN7450.jpg
Για τον φιλο Henry Casciaro

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks you George for these two lovely shots of my Calypso ! She looks a bit lonely there but they will prepare her for winter lay up and hopefully another season of cruising next year.

All the best
Henry :Wink:

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends as an end of season tribute to her here are three more shots of her unusual berth at Santorini taken on 26/09. The last one really emphasizes her unique profile against the setting sun.

Henry   :Wink: 

calypso cruise 134.jpg

calypso cruise 136.jpg

calypso cruise 138.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Your last picture is amazing Henry!!!     :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Καλυψώ στις 20/10/2010 στο πράσινο του Πειραιά. Χαρισμένη σε mastrokostas, Henry Casciaro, T.S.S. APOLLON, Leo, Ellinis, AegeanIslands και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

CALYPSO 14 20-10-2010.jpg

CALYPSO 15 20-10-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Η Καλυψώ θα είναι εκτος απροόπτου το δεύτερο πλοίο του Λούη που θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες απο Πειραιά.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Η Καλυψώ θα είναι εκτος απροόπτου το δεύτερο πλοίο του Λούη που θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες απο Πειραιά.


According to Louis they intend to use The Calypso for cruises ex Limassol in 2011 summer season but since this is a short season she might still be used to cover the short Piraeus cruises in the Spring and Autumn. The Sapphire will no longer be used even though she is still in good working order!

Henry.

----------


## despo

But I do not believe that only one ship will be operating ex Piraeus !

----------


## nkr

*Καθως μπαινει στην Σαντορινη το THE CALYPSO......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,Dimitris T.,Henry,despo,mastrokostas,Ellinis,Leo και Καρολο*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις :Wink: . 

CALYPSO 17 16-12-2010.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου στις 19/12,χαρισμενη στους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,nkr,Kαρολο,f/b delfini και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !! 
IMG_2579.JPG

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε για την αφιέρωση φίλε μου!Ωραία φώτο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_The Calypso...Πειραιας 5-2-2011_
_ DSCF0153.jpg_

----------


## vinman

Την Κυριακή που μας πέρασε στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126633 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126634

----------


## vinman

...και χθές το πρωί...!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127826

----------


## ιθακη

το πλοιο απεπλευσε απο το λιμανι του Πειραια,με προορισμο το Περαμα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ionian Harmony.jpgΓιά να μην στενοχωρήσω τον κληρούχα μου τον Μαστροκώστα,εγώ καραβολατρικά προτιμούσα έτσι το βαπόρι.

----------


## Apostolos

Βάλε τώρα δίπλα δίπλα τις φώτο και πές μου τι αλλαγή έγινε! Σαν τρανσεξουαλ!
ΚΑΛΥΨΩ (Custom).jpg

Για την ιστορία τα προηγούμενα ονόματα ήταν:
REGENT JEWEL, IONIAN HARMONY, DURR, CANGURO VERDE

----------


## BEN BRUCE

CALYPSO κατασχεμενο,μετα το κραχ της regent, το 1998 στο λιμανι του πειραια

film (97).jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Το πλοίο πρίν λίγες ώρες ξαναεμφανίστηκε στο AIS και ξανα χάθηκε πριν λίγα λεπτά!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Sadly dear friends this appeared on the Louis Group website last Friday. Although one hopes that the fact that she has not been sold to a breaker but to a Dubai based company could mean she is going for further trading maybe as an accommodation ship etc......still its sad to see her go!

Henry.



*« Back* 

Louis: Sale of Calypso to Argo Systems against $2.1m 
First Published:
01/03/2013 08:52:29

Last Updated:
01/03/2013 12:42:49

Louis plc announces that within the framework of its policy for the renewal of its fleet, its ship-owner subsidiary Calypso Navigation Ltd sold m/v “Calypso” to Argo Systems Fze to Dubai against the sum of $2,110,000. The sale price represents the value of the ship in the Companyʼs books and, therefore, no profit or loss is emerging.

----------


## Ellinis

Sad news... "Argo Systems" had bought other Greek ships in the past always for resale to breakers in India.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Sad news... "Argo Systems" had bought other Greek ships in the past always for resale to breakers in India.


By reading this list you can understand Argo's purposes for the ships. Ellinis is totally right.. Calypso is ready to make her final trip..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O φίλος Μastrokostas θα στεναχωρηθεί περισσότερο...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήρθε το τέλος και γι αυτό το βαπόρι !Ο ανταγωνισμός είναι μεγάλος πλέον,και η αγορές είναι δύσκολες .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δυστυχώς τα παλιά και μικρά καράβια δεν έχουν πλέον άλλα περιθώρια ζωής. Μόνη εξαίρεση τα τύπου γιώτ κρουαζιερόπλοια μικρής σχετικά ηλικίας που απευθύνονται σε πελατεία πολύ υψηλού εισοδήματος και προσφέρουν μικρή χωρητικότητα σε πολυτελείς συνθήκες. Τέλος εποχής για όλα τα κλασσικά καράβια.

----------


## lostromos

> Sadly dear friends this appeared on the Louis Group website last Friday. Although one hopes that the fact that she has not been sold to a breaker but to a Dubai based company could mean she is going for further trading maybe as an accommodation ship etc......still its sad to see her go!
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 
> 
> *« Back* 
> 
> Louis: Sale of Calypso to Argo Systems against $2.1m 
> ...


Sad news, indeed.
What I can't understand:
Louis, in their books, had an asset of $2,110,000 Ok. they sell this ship and the have neither profit, nor loss.
From the "Argo systems" view, they have paid $2,110,000 to Louis, to get the ship.
What is the profit expected for "Argo systems", considering ship's tonnage and today's scrap prices? (+ costs of positioning voyage to India).
In other words, i find $2,1 million to be, too much for this transaction...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Caly με σημαια St Kitts and Nevis το πλοιο...   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## mastrokostas

Κοντά εκεί στην Πέμπτη ,μας την κάνει για ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό !
Όταν το έφεραν στην Αυλίδα ,για την μετασκευή του , έδεσε δίπλα στο Regent Spirit που ήμουν τότε . Ξέροντας οτι το ξενοδοχειακό θα ξηλωθεί όλο, και ότι υπήρχε μέσα θα πήγαινε στον παλιατζή , πήραμε κάποια μηχανήματα ήχου και επανδρώσαμε το δικό μας crew bar  !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λογικά, μετά την αναχώρηση του ..._CALY_, θα πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε άλλη ντάνα το _CORAL_. Εκτός αν στο μεταξύ είχε προστεθεί και άλλο πλοίο στην παρέα των δύο.

09-2012.jpg
_Σεπτέμβρης 2012, στην Ελευσίνα._

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Sad news, indeed.
> What I can't understand:
> Louis, in their books, had an asset of $2,110,000 Ok. they sell this ship and the have neither profit, nor loss.
> From the "Argo systems" view, they have paid $2,110,000 to Louis, to get the ship.
> What is the profit expected for "Argo systems", considering ship's tonnage and today's scrap prices? (+ costs of positioning voyage to India).
> In other words, i find $2,1 million to be, too much for this transaction...


Lostromos you are right but there must be a way they can make money by reselling it otherwise there would be no point in making the transaction. I don't really know what scrap values are and whether they sell it to one particular breakers yard or a group of them but even if they make a very small profit there must be a lucrative loophole somewhere ?? maybe one of our Nautilia friends can throw some light on this !!

Henry.

----------


## lostromos

> Lostromos you are right but there must be a way they can make money by reselling it otherwise there would be no point in making the transaction. I don't really know what scrap values are and whether they sell it to one particular breakers yard or a group of them but even if they make a very small profit there must be a lucrative loophole somewhere ?? maybe one of our Nautilia friends can throw some light on this !!
> 
> Henry.


Henry, I'm attaching a "demolition report for week 9 of 2013". It's not about passenger ships but, it's indicative.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Κοντά εκεί στην Πέμπτη ,μας την κάνει για ταξίδι χωρίς γυρισμό !
> Όταν το έφεραν στην Αυλίδα ,για την μετασκευή του , έδεσε δίπλα στο Regent Spirit που ήμουν τότε . Ξέροντας οτι το ξενοδοχειακό θα ξηλωθεί όλο, και ότι υπήρχε μέσα θα πήγαινε στον παλιατζή , πήραμε κάποια μηχανήματα ήχου και επανδρώσαμε το δικό μας crew bar  !!!


Κειμηλια θα ναι για εσας!!  :Very Happy:  Αν μαθετε ακριβη ωρα πειτε το γιατι θελω να το φωτογραφισω...εχει μια ιστορια το πλοιο...οσο να ναι!

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Henry, I'm attaching a "demolition report for week 9 of 2013". It's not about passenger ships but, it's indicative.


She might have a light ship at abt 6000 . 2.1 mil usd .. So 350 usd per ton is a logical price if not the best one for as-is basis hence the ...sentenced to death lady is in Greece

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry, I'm attaching a "demolition report for week 9 of 2013". It's not about passenger ships but, it's indicative.


If I am reading the chart correctly (and am assuming the prices shown are per displacement ton dt) lets say Calypso has 20,000 tons displacement (just a guess as she is approx 12,000 GRT). And lets say the price for passenger ships is 400 USD per ton. This gives us us 20,000 X 400 = 8,000,000 so according to my calculations they would be making a handsome profit ! even taking into account costs for crewing/positioning voyage etc. .......but I might be totally wrong in my sums or does this make sense?

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Express Pigasos

A simple way to calculate the light ship of a vessel ( the scrapper boys buy the vessels as per their light weight) is : displacement minus net tonnage

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> A simple way to calculate the light ship of a vessel ( the scrapper boys buy the vessels as per their light weight) is : displacement minus net tonnage


OK so even if displacement tonnage was 17,000 and the scrap rate 350 USD per ton they would still get 5,950,000 so they are still making almost 300 % profit!....

Henry.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βλεπω ρυμουλκα κοντα της...αραγε να ετοιμαζεται να φυγει οπως μας ειχε πει για σημερα ο κυριος mastrokostas?

----------


## Apostolos

Μάλλον σκατζάρουν το Κόραλ και μετά αναλαμβάνουν το Canguro

----------


## lostromos

> OK so even if displacement tonnage was 17,000 and the scrap rate 350 USD per ton they would still get 5,950,000 so they are still making almost 300 % profit!....
> 
> Henry.


If this is the case, I wonder why Louis, have not offered her in the market at (say) $4mil.

----------


## Apostolos

Το σκράπ σε ένα πλοίο ρο/ρο που είδα πρόσφατα είχε φθάσει 450$

Το πλοιο πέρνει πετρέλαια τώρα αρα σύντομα αναχωρει

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχει καποιος φωτο γραφιες απο τα εσωτερικα του?Γιατι απο οτι θυμαμαι ο Λελακης τα φροντιζε μεσα τα βαπορια του αρκετα

----------


## mastrokostas

Αύριο μας αφήνει. Ινδία ο προορισμός !!!  :Sad:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το σκράπ σε ένα πλοίο ρο/ρο που είδα πρόσφατα είχε φθάσει 450$
> 
> Το πλοιο πέρνει πετρέλαια τώρα αρα σύντομα αναχωρει


To ΑΙΓΙΝΑ δίπλα του ειναι υδροφόρα. Το CORAL νομίζω προς τα ρο-ρό του Αγαπητού το πάνε.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα που ενημερώσατε γιατι θα περίμενα μέχρι άυριο στο marinetraffic...

----------


## mastrokostas

Διορθώνω  :Sad:  Σαββάτο πρωί θα φύγει!

----------


## Express Pigasos

ιδιοις δυναμοις η με ρυμουλκα?Γιατι βλεπω στο marinetraffic δυο ρυμουλκα που ερχονται απο port said (μαλλον..) και ειναι τωρα εξω απο τις φλεβες με destination Πειραιας...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ιδιοις δυναμοις η με ρυμουλκα?Γιατι βλεπω στο marinetraffic δυο ρυμουλκα που ερχονται απο port said (μαλλον..) και ειναι τωρα εξω απο τις φλεβες με destination Πειραιας...


Δεν είναι αυτά Ρ/Κ γιά να πάνε αυτό το βαπόρι Ινδία,θα ήταν κανένα ναυαγοσωστικό. ¶σε που δεν συμφέρει από το κανάλι ρυμουλκούμενο.Όλα αυτοδύναμα φεύγουν γιά εκεί κάτω.

----------


## lostromos

> A simple way to calculate the light ship of a vessel ( the scrapper boys buy the vessels as per their light weight) is : displacement minus net tonnage


Calypso has Gross Tonnage of 11.162
A similar ship ("Aegean I" - from my records) had, Gross 11.563, Displacement 14.000 and Net 4,780
According to your calc, The Calypso (Displacement minus Net) Lightweight should be around 9.220 tns.
9220 x 350 = $3.227.000 (worst figure)
9220 x 450 = $4.162.500 (best figure as stated by Apostolos)

Based on the above (at 14 knots):
-Piraeus-Port Said-Suez 2,5 days approx.
-Suez-India 9 days approx.
 Total 11,5 day, let's say 12 days.

Positioning costs
-Heavy Fuel: 12 days X 24 hours X 1,3 tons/h = 375 tons (fuel) x 600 = $225.000 (main engines)
-Gas Oil: 12 days X 5 tons/day = 60 tons X 900 = $54.000 (aux engines)
-Suez: $40.000
-Insurance: 12 days X $400 = $4.800
-Crew: 40 persons X $3.200 x 15/30 days = $64.000
-Repatriation of crew: 40 X $400 = $16.000
 Total: $403.800

Price sold: $2.100.000
 Worst scenario: $3.227.000 - $2.100.000 - $403.800 = $723.200 for buyers
 Best scenario: $4.162.500 - $2.100.000 - $403.800= $1.658.700 for buyers

Good job, indeed!

----------


## Apostolos

Μην ξεχνάμε ομως οτι στο Alang μπορεί να πεσεις έξω σε μια βδομάδα μπορεί να πάρει και ένα μηνα!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Calypso has Gross Tonnage of 11.162
> A similar ship ("Aegean I" - from my records) had, Gross 11.563, Displacement 14.000 and Net 4,780
> According to your calc, The Calypso (Displacement minus Net) Lightweight should be around 9.220 tns.
> 9220 x 350 = $3.227.000 (worst figure)
> 9220 x 450 = $4.162.500 (best figure as stated by Apostolos)
> 
> Based on the above (at 14 knots):
> -Piraeus-Port Said-Suez 2,5 days approx.
> -Suez-India 9 days approx.
> ...


Well done on this very accurate calculation Lostromos. Although my figures were totally out, I was right in principle and they will make a good profit one way or the other! 

Thanks
Henry.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001 despo CALYPSO.jpgΛίγο πριν ξεκινήσει το 'αιώνιό' του ταξείδι, άλλη μία φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 2000, λίγο πριν το πάρει ο Λούης. Το πλοίο συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει και μετά την πτώση της Regency καθώς ήταν ναυλωμένο στη γερμανική Transocean.

----------


## despo

Ξέρει κανείς αν έφυγε το καράβι, διότι στο ΑΙΣ δεν φαίνεται πουθενά !

----------


## lostromos

> Ξέρει κανείς αν έφυγε το καράβι, διότι στο ΑΙΣ δεν φαίνεται πουθενά !


Τί να το κάνεις? Ούτε κι αυτό θέλει να φαίνεται εκεί που πάει...

----------


## despo

Δεν θα διαφωνήσω, απλώς απο ενδιαφέρον... Η πορεία του ουτως η' αλλως είναι γνωστή.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Που ειναι χαμένο το πλοίο; Εκλεισε το AIS ...έφυγε τελικα;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το 2006 είχε πάρει φωτιά και είχε καταστραφεί η μία μηχανή. Στη συνημμένη διερεύνηση του ατυχήματος μπορούμε να δούμε αρκετές φωτογραφίες του βαποριού και το πιο σημαντικό φωτογραφίες του μηχανοστασίου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ζητώ συγνώμη . αλλά δεν μπορούσα να ενημερώσω από εκεί που βρισκόμουν . Τελικά έφυγε στις 3:30μμ . Καθυστέρησε αρκετά, λόγο τις πολύμηνης ακινησίας του , αλλά και του 19μελους ινδικού πληρώματος που έπρεπε να μάθει το βαπόρι  !Φωτο σε λίγο !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Γιατί δε το βλέπω στο ΑΙΣ; ( απο την εφαρμογή του iPhone)

----------


## Apostolos

Δυστηχώς ο ήλιος και η περασμένη ώρα δέν βοήθησε για καλύτερες φώτο... Αντίο στο βαποράκι που στα χρόνια ζωής του, πάλεψαν κόσμος μέσα του και ταξίδεψε στις θαλασσες του κόσμου...

caly1.jpg caly2.jpg caly3.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολλά φύγανε αυτόν τον καιρό της κρίσης. Αςελπίσουμε να ειναι το τελευταίο. Καλό του ταξίδι και θα το θυμόμαστε.

----------


## ιθακη

Αντίο λοιπόν Ionian Harmony

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολυφωτογραφημένο το "ασχημόπαπο", τουλάχιστον στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Δεν έχω να συνεισφέρω κάτι το "πρωτότυπον" λοιπόν, παρά μόνο μία σύνθεση από φωτό στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι, από τον Μάιο 2009. Εις αποχαιρετισμόν...............

The Calypso_2009.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχοντας με αξιωσει ο καλος θεουλης να ζησω παροτι ειμαι μολις 24,και τη καλη και τη κακη πλευρα ενος πλοιου (να ταξιδευει και να πηγαινει για διαλυση.  :Sad:   ) ..αν και το Καλυψω  εμφανισιακα δεν μ αρεσε ,πραγμα το οποιο το δικαιολογειται λογω της εκτεταμενης μετασκευης..το πλοιο το εχω συνδεσει με τα μαθητικα μου χρονια...κατεβαινοντας καθημερινα το πρωι πηγαινοντας σχολειο απο τη Μ.Χατζηκυριακου ,το βλεπα ειτε δεμενο στις πρωτες ταξεις του δημοτικου στις αποθηκες απεναντι..μετα στα επομενα χρονια δεμενο για χειμωνα,η εχοντας ερθει για κρουαζιερα...συνδεθηκα καπως μαζι του..ηταν τοτε και απο τα καινουρια σχετικα του Λουη...παντα ηξερα "Κοιτα μπαμπα/μαμα η Καλυψω..η Καλυψουλα " κτλ κτλ.. Κατ'αυτο το τροπο ειναι εντυπωμενο στο μυαλο μου εντονα...Δεν κρυβω πως στεναχωρεθηκα μαθαινοντας πως παει για τη τελευταια κατοικια και ας ηταν το πιο λογικο.... Ακομα μεγαλυτερη στεναχωρια βεβαια θα χω αν φυγει καποτε και το Κοραλ... Θα το θυμομαστε ολοι μας ..οπως λεει παραπανω και ο Espresso Venezia ( αγαπαμε και τον Πηγασο και οι 2  :Very Happy:  ) πολυφωτογραφημενο ... αλλα εγω δεν το ειχα βγαλει ο χαζος!  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

Μακάρι στην ζωή μας να χάνουμε μόνο λαμαρίνες .Το βαπόρι έκλεισε τον κύκλο του, και πάει στο δικό του ταξίδι . Οι ναυτικοί που δούλεψαν επάνω του ,θα το θυμόνται για τις καλές και τις κακές μέρες , και γι αυτούς σίγουρα είναι μια ιδιαίτερη μέρα. Ακόμη ειναι μια ιδιαίτερη μερα γι αυτούς που δούλεψαν στα ναυπηγία Αυλίδος, μιας και είναι η τελευταία μετασκευή που έγινε .
Σε πολλούς απο εμάς δεν άρεσε το σουλούπι του μετά την μετασκευή , γι αυτούς όμως που το ταξίδεψαν και περάσαν καλά , είναι το ομορφότερο σκαρί . Μακάρι η Ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία να ειναι γεμάτη βαπόρια να δουλεύουν οι ναυτικοί μας ,και ας μην είναι και τόσο όμορφα !
και μια φωτ από μένα ,στην χθεσινή, αλλά και τελευταία του αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά .
IMG_9554a.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Τι γινεται με την Καλυ(ψουλα)?? Μεταξυ Σαντορινης και Καρπαθου...με πορεια βορεια..ταχυτητα 1,9.... Ουτε για σκραπ δε θελει να παει?Η μηπως παει Τουρκια?

CALY.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μακάρι στην ζωή μας να χάνουμε μόνο λαμαρίνες .Το βαπόρι έκλεισε τον κύκλο του, και πάει στο δικό του ταξίδι . Οι ναυτικοί που δούλεψαν επάνω του ,θα το θυμόνται για τις καλές και τις κακές μέρες , και γι αυτούς σίγουρα είναι μια ιδιαίτερη μέρα. Ακόμη ειναι μια ιδιαίτερη μερα γι αυτούς που δούλεψαν στα ναυπηγία Αυλίδος, μιας και είναι η τελευταία μετασκευή που έγινε .
> Σε πολλούς απο εμάς δεν άρεσε το σουλούπι του μετά την μετασκευή , γι αυτούς όμως που το ταξίδεψαν και περάσαν καλά , είναι το ομορφότερο σκαρί . Μακάρι η Ελληνική εμπορική ναυτιλία να ειναι γεμάτη βαπόρια να δουλεύουν οι ναυτικοί μας ,και ας μην είναι και τόσο όμορφα !
> και μια φωτ από μένα ,στην χθεσινή, αλλά και τελευταία του αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140002


Kληρούχα από λάντζα είναι η φωτό;

----------


## Apostolos

> Kληρούχα από λάντζα είναι η φωτό;


Η πιλοτίνα έκανε πάντως 2 στροφές γύρω απ το σκάφος!

----------


## despo

Ακινητοποιημένο φαίνεται το πλοίο. Να προέκυψε μηχανικό πρόβλημα ;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Kληρούχα από λάντζα είναι η φωτό;


Από ρυμουλκό !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ακινητοποιημένο φαίνεται το πλοίο. Να προέκυψε μηχανικό πρόβλημα ;


Δεν είναι εύκολο για κάποιο πλήρωμα να ταξιδέψει ένα βαπόρι , χωρίς να έχει καποια εμπειρία κάποιων ημερών , ίσως και μηνών σε αυτο. Εδώ , όπως και στα περισσότερα σήμερα που πάνε για κόψιμο , βάζουν πληρώματα ευκαιριακά οι αγοραστές ,σε αντιθέσει με κάποια χρόνια πριν ,που τα πηγαίναν πληρώματα που είχαν κάνει στο βαπόρι τα προηγούμενα χρόνια . Εδώ ο αγοραστής επέλεξε Ινδούς .

----------


## lostromos

Φαίνεται πως το πλήρωμα βρήκε τις άκρες.
Το πλοίο πλέει ΝΑ τώρα (προς Πορτ Σάιντ μάλλον), με 6 knots.
Για να δούμε...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακόμη τραβαγιάρει το βαποράκι , και φυσικά το πλήρωμα του , κάτω από την Κάσο ,και γυρίζει γιαλό από ότι βλέπω την πορεία του !

----------


## lostromos

Μάλλον τομ πλήρωμα φοβάται να πάει στ' ανοιχτά. Γυρνάει πίσω, ανάμεσα στα νησιά μας.
Τί γίνεται σε τέτοια περίπτωση ως προς το ISM, ασφάλιση κλπ?
Είναι προφανές ότι το πλήρωμα, τώρα μαθαίνει το πλοίο. Πως θα πάει Πορτ Σάιντ να περάσει το κανάλι? Τί ισχύει?

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το να προσπαθει ο αγοραστης να το πουλησει στη Τουρκια εχει αρχισει να μου φαινεται σαν πιθανο ενδεχοεμνοΜηπως ειδε οτι τα πετρελαια ειναι πολλα..?? Εχει τυχει σε μια δυο περιπτωσεις που εχω μαθει τελευταια..Διαλυτης της Ινδιας να επαναπωλησει σε διαλυτη της Τουρκιας,λογω κοστους πετρελαιων(!!!)..και δεν ειναι πωληση "second hand" αλλα για scrap οποτε δεν μπορει να πει τιποτα ο αρχικος πωλητης

----------


## lostromos

Δεν είναι μόνο τα πετρέλαια.
Είναι 12-13 μερες να πας στην Ινδία, ενώ στη Τουρκία πάς σε 2 μέρες το πολύ.
Βάλε και τα εξοδα του Suez, την ασφάλιση του hull.
Τελικά, για τον Ινδό αγοραστή, συμφέρει η Τουρκία. Το μόνο έξοδο, να επαναπατρίσει τους Ινδούς ναυτικούς που πήραν το πλοίο (πολύ μικρότερο έξοδο από πετρέλαια + Suez + ασφάλιση).
Βέβαια, συμφωνίες είναι αυτές....
Πιθανόν, να καταλήξει στη Τουρκία.

----------


## lostromos

> Δεν είναι μόνο τα πετρέλαια.
> Είναι 12-13 μερες να πας στην Ινδία, ενώ στη Τουρκία πάς σε 2 μέρες το πολύ.
> Βάλε και τα εξοδα του Suez, την ασφάλιση του hull.
> Τελικά, για τον Ινδό αγοραστή, συμφέρει η Τουρκία. Το μόνο έξοδο, να επαναπατρίσει τους Ινδούς ναυτικούς που πήραν το πλοίο (πολύ μικρότερο έξοδο από πετρέλαια + Suez + ασφάλιση).
> Βέβαια, συμφωνίες είναι αυτές....
> Πιθανόν, να καταλήξει στη Τουρκία.


Και να συμπληρώσω, εκεί που τριγυρνάει τώρα το πλοίο, απέχει περίπου το ίδιο από Aliaga και Port Said...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν υπολογίσει κόστος μεταφοράς του βαποριού ,και τώρα που βγήκαν βαθιά , να ανακαλύπτουν ότι είναι πολλά τα πετρέλαια , διελεύσεις και κτλ .Το βαπόρι φαίνεται ότι έχει προβλήματα μηχανικά και γι αυτό δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη στην Αίγυπτο .  Αυτές οι δουλειές δεν γίνονται στο πόδι . Απλά φαντάζομαι ότι προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα όποια προβλήματα έχουν  πριν φτάσουν στο Ποστ Σάιντ ,για να μην έχουν τραβήγματα με την άδεια διέλευσης . Ινδία πάει το βαπόρι !

----------


## lostromos

Μαστρο-Κώστα μου, εικασίες κάνω.
Το πλοίο δεν έφυγε από εδώ με 1 μίλι ταχύτητα.
Μπορεί κάτι να έσκασε στο δρόμο (κάποια διαπραγμάτευση εννοώ) και το πλοίο να περιμένει οδηγίες. Έτσι, θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κοντά στο Aliaga αλλά και στο Port Said. Δηλ. εκεί που είναι τώρα.
Αν υπήρχε θέμα μηχανικού προβλήματος, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη ειδοποιήσει το θάλαμο? Είναι εκεί σχεδόν 2 μέρες, ψαρεύοντας με "συρτή"...

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι δυνατόν να μην έχουν υπολογίσει κόστος μεταφοράς του βαποριού ,και τώρα που βγήκαν βαθιά , να ανακαλύπτουν ότι είναι πολλά τα πετρέλαια , διελεύσεις και κτλ .Το βαπόρι φαίνεται ότι έχει προβλήματα μηχανικά και γι αυτό δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμη στην Αίγυπτο .  Αυτές οι δουλειές δεν γίνονται στο πόδι . Απλά φαντάζομαι ότι προσπαθούν να αντιμετωπίσουν τα όποια προβλήματα έχουν  πριν φτάσουν στο Ποστ Σάιντ ,για να μην έχουν τραβήγματα με την άδεια διέλευσης . Ινδία πάει το βαπόρι !


Το Nomentana που παει τωρα προς Αλανγκ..και το New York (Flaminia) επαιξαν πολυ για Τουρκια..και ηρθε ο ιδιος ο μεγαλοδιαλυτης της Ινδιας να μιλησει με Τουρκους..τα ξερω απο τους γνωστους μου στη περιφημη τουρκικη παραλια αυτα  :Razz: 




> Μαστρο-Κώστα μου, εικασίες κάνω.
> Το πλοίο δεν έφυγε από εδώ με 1 μίλι ταχύτητα.
> Μπορεί κάτι να έσκασε στο δρόμο (κάποια διαπραγμάτευση εννοώ) και το πλοίο να περιμένει οδηγίες. Έτσι, θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κοντά στο Aliaga αλλά και στο Port Said.


αυτο εχουν και αλλα... ;-)

Βεβαια φυσικα και κραταμα σαν 1ο και βασικο δεδομενο το οτι παει στας μακρινας και "γραφικας" Ινδιας  :Razz:

----------


## mastrokostas

> Μαστρο-Κώστα μου, εικασίες κάνω.
> Το πλοίο δεν έφυγε από εδώ με 1 μίλι ταχύτητα.
> Μπορεί κάτι να έσκασε στο δρόμο (κάποια διαπραγμάτευση εννοώ) και το πλοίο να περιμένει οδηγίες. Έτσι, θα πρέπει να βρίσκεται κοντά στο Aliaga αλλά και στο Port Said. Δηλ. εκεί που είναι τώρα.
> Αν υπήρχε θέμα μηχανικού προβλήματος, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη ειδοποιήσει το θάλαμο? Είναι εκεί σχεδόν 2 μέρες, ψαρεύοντας με "συρτή"...


Πολύ καλά κάνεις, και γι αυτό είμαστε όλοι εδώ !Να συζητάμε !Sorry αν το δικό μου ποστ φάνηκε κάπως !




> Το Nomentana που παει τωρα προς Αλανγκ..και το New York (Flaminia) επαιξαν πολυ για Τουρκια..και ηρθε ο ιδιος ο μεγαλοδιαλυτης της Ινδιας να μιλησει με Τουρκους..τα ξερω απο τους γνωστους μου στη περιφημη τουρκικη παραλια αυτα 
> 
> 
> 
> αυτο εχουν και αλλα... ;-)
> 
> Βεβαια φυσικα και κραταμα σαν 1ο και βασικο δεδομενο το οτι παει στας μακρινας και "γραφικας" Ινδιας


Εγώ χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι άλλο απο αυτο που όλοι ξέρουμε , θεωρώ οτι δεν υπάρχει διαπραγμάτευση με την Τουρκία . Τέλος πάντων , είτε στην Τουρκία είτε στην Ινδια , για κόψιμο πάει !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Αν υπήρχε θέμα μηχανικού προβλήματος, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ήδη ειδοποιήσει το θάλαμο? Είναι εκεί σχεδόν 2 μέρες, ψαρεύοντας με "συρτή"...


Αν είναι πρόβλημα που δεν έχει κίνδυνο για την ασφάλεια δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ειδοποιήσουν το θάλαμο επιχειρήσεων αφού δεν χρειάζονται διάσωση ή αρωγή. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν έχει ελληνική σημαία, οπότε μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που χρειάζεται διάσωση θα ενημερώσουν.

Αν πένε κομένοι για ν αφτιάξουν κάποιο πρόβλημα ενημερώνουν μόνο την εταιρεία. ¨οπως έιπε και ο mastrokostas ίσως η αιτία είναι ο κανόνας 25 για τη διέλευση του Σουέζ:

Before entering the Canal, it must be ascertained  that main engines, compasses, steering gear system, engine room,  telegraph, rudder angle and RPM. indicators, VHF and radar are in good  working order.

----------


## Apostolos

Ειδάλως σου βάζουν Ρ/Κ πλώρα πρύμα, έξτρα κόσμο άρα τρελά έξοδα

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ολα καλα με το πλοιο...κατεβαινει προς Port Said...οπως ειδα σε report 285 US$ ο τονος , και το light weight του 7.465 τονοι...αρα περιπου 2,1 εκατομυρια οπως αναφερουν..

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σύμφωνα με το AIS το καράβι πλέει προς Πορτ Σαϊντ με ταχύτητα 11 knots, άρα τέρμα η συρτή.

----------


## lostromos

> Σύμφωνα με το AIS το καράβι πλέει προς Πορτ Σαϊντ με ταχύτητα 11 knots, άρα τέρμα η συρτή.


Περίπου 120 μιλια απ' το Port Said τώρα (21.45), άρα θα είναι απ' έξω σε 11 ώρες περίπου.
Πάει για το μεσημεριανό convoy (?). Θα δούμε...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πλωρια ποζα του  CALYPSO  σε μια απο τις επισκεψεις του στην Τηνο τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_Calypso Tinos 2000.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Απ'οτι ειδα σε beaching report ,το πλοιο πρεπει να βγηκε εξω...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  CALYPSO  στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 2000

_CALYPSO Tinos 2000.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Το CALYPSO στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 2000
> 
> _CALYPSO Tinos 2000.jpg


Thanks George for this greatr photo !

Henry.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να   δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του _  _   με  τ'ονομα    Regent Jewel  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994

_Regent Jewel  Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Να   δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του _  _   με  τ'ονομα    Regent Jewel  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994_


Another excellent photo George ! had never seen a photo of her with the name 'Regent Jewel' which was very short lived as soon after she was chartered to Transocean as Calypso. Many thanks for uploading.

Henry.

----------


## pantelis2009

> _Να δουμε και μια φωτογραφια του_ _με τ'ονομα Regent Jewel στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994
> 
> _Regent Jewel  Piraeus 1994.jpg


Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις δια χειρός Γιώργου. Εμείς απλά σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα ωραία σου.

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Και μιας και πιάσαμε το ταξίδι στα χρονικά του πλοίου, ορίστε και μια στην Μύκονο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2008, όταν ήταν ακόμα ναυλωμένο στην TUI.
GR 08 - Septembrios 061.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Lovely photo of The Calypso berthed at Piraeus in 2010 taken by Dennis Mortimer on Shipspotting.

Henry.

1795458.jpg

----------


## tomcat

Επειδη διαβαζοντας την ιστορια του καπου εχω μπερδευτει μπορει καποιος φιλος να με ενημερωσει αν ξερει ποτε ακριβως μπηκε το προθεμα THE μπροστα απο το CALYPSO??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδη διαβαζοντας την ιστορια του καπου εχω μπερδευτει μπορει καποιος φιλος να με ενημερωσει αν ξερει ποτε ακριβως μπηκε το προθεμα THE μπροστα απο το CALYPSO??


Moυ φαίνεται το 2007.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

calypso ονομαζοταν οταν το ειχε ο λελακης.Απο οτο θυμαμαι οταν το πηρε ο Λουης προσθεσαν το <the> οποτε ειναι μετα το 1999

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπί Λελάκη ήταν REGENT JEWEL. Όταν έκλεισε η Regency Cruises κ το πήραν άλλοι το '94 ναυλώθηκε στην Τransocean  έγινε CALYPSO κ έτσι συνέχισε με τον Λούη. Το ΤΗΕ μπήκε μετά την φωτιά στην Μάγχη κ πάντως με την ναύλωση στην ΤUI.

----------


## pantelis2009

To CALYPSO στις 13-09-2010 στον Πειραιά, έχοντας ξεκινήσει άλλη μία κρουαζιέρα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

CALYPSO 02 13-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

CALYPSO was very popular for German speaking passengers when she was in fullcharter by operator 
Transocean Tours from Bremen

here are the plans - 


as CANGURO VERDE:

Canguro Verde DP.jpg


and as CALYPSO:

Calypso DP 1995.jpg

----------

